
Razer's New Hacker Development Kit Natively Supports CryEngine - yitchelle
http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/15/razers-new-hacker-development-kit-natively-supports-cryengine/
======
sbierwagen
Context: Razer apparently makes a VR headset, which this is for.
[http://www.razerzone.com/store/osvr-hdk](http://www.razerzone.com/store/osvr-
hdk)

